# Rv Washing Question



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So, after washing and waxing the truck last night I'm sore.








I was thinking of how to make the traielr washing experience a little better, and came up with taking it to a truck wash. So, 2 questions:

1. Who has done it? (Come on, I know there are some other lazy people out there







)
2. Were you happy with the results? dunno

It looks like it will be < $50 including paint protectant. 
I'll call them and ask about the fiberglass, but I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If they wash by hand, ok, if they use water pressure to blast the dirt off, not sure I would.

A lot of water blasting at the windows will not allow them to drain fast enough and the water might spill into the trailer.

Wish I was closer, I d do it for 50 bucks









John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I just do my own, never thought to take it somewhere. but even if it were close, id probably save the $50......


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I would also be concerned about the use of a high pressure stream and the decals









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> If they wash by hand, ok, if they use water pressure to blast the dirt off, not sure I would.
> 
> A lot of water blasting at the windows will not allow them to drain fast enough and the water might spill into the trailer.
> 
> ...


You ARE closer...to NH.

Come on up!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, plenty of offers. Ok, so yes, I'm lazy, but I'm also talking about ~850 sq ft of Fiberglass and another 280 sq ft of roof. It looks like everyone is going to guilt me into doing it myself....









Incidentally, I'm not too concerned about moderate pressure of water. After all, the key to a pressure washer is setting it correctly (you know the take off bugs setting as opposed to the take off paint setting







). Also, my OB's decals started peeling at 1 year old, and this trailer is 5 and there is no sign of degredation to the decals.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I know you know how to set a pressure washer correctly but a truck wash only has one setting


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had heard once it wasn't a good idea as the chemicals they used were very harsh on the finish. I've since spoken with some Class A DP owners that run them through with no ill effects they say. I suppose there are options that they offer that you can avoid.

I usually don't use a pressure washer on my rigs, just soap and brush. Takes some time but its worth it, as I am also inspecting as I go too. Finding little things like loose seals or failed caulking can save you a lot later on. If you'll wax your rig at least once a year, twice is better, you're washing goes much faster too.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stop by and watch them wash a truck. I would shy away from it. They are not exactly gentle and they use some high pressure sprayers. Now if you can talk to the guys and they actually answer you in a complete sentence then maybe you could talk them into not blowing your rubber roof off your camper and they were not rushed and you gave them a tip maybe.....but I have been their and had it done ( other equipment )and seen it done and I would say.....NO.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I used a Blue Beacon once on the way to our campground. They were fast did a good job and had no leaking or decals missing afterward. They did not wash the roof however. I believe they charged $45 for the truck and trailer. I was happy.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I used them once. Got the truck and the trailer washed. They only use soap and water on RV's. Price is fair and they do a pretty good job.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just for your info as a rv hauler, hauling new trailers..

Most all dealers require me to take it to a truck wash and have it pressure washed with 4000psi truck washing systems..

For canada dealers this is always a requirement.. But they have do it yourself truck washes... When its below zero, they freeze shut and pry the doors open using whatever is available..

I blast the hell out of the trailer using a wand I cant hardly hang onto...

Hmmmm... Wonder if this is why some leak... I have seen the silicone fly at truck washes and even seen this when doing myself...

I have also seen this at rv dealer washes... Ive stood there and watched the silicone fly at dealers as well...

Yea wash it by hand if you can, but I would bet your trailer has seen a 4000 psi high pressure wash before..

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't worry, Nathan. I'm that lazy too and really considered taking mine to a truck wash as well. It just looked too brutal and I didn't think that the Outback would fare too well.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I looked, they are to far away, the TT would be dirty by time I got it home. Otherwise might consider. Washed it yesterday and waxed the front. My arms are still sore.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. I have to haul it over to a tire store for some new shoes in the next couple of weeks. Maybe if my wallet isn't too thin on the way back, I'll swing by the truck wash.









They do specify that they just use gentle soap for RV's. The trucks get the stronger stuff.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I just did mine this past weekend by hand - its not that bad - just some of the dirt just doesen't want to come off!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

You know what the last thing that goes through a bugs mind before he hits the front of that outback?..................................

..................................................
..................................................
his butt









We'll be at the Cove in Winchester Va 1/2 dry camping and







it's the lil ones







hope ya'll have a fun Memorial Weekend don't forget the reason for the season: freedom ain't free
JAD


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

actually, I paid some company--group of three guys, to wash and wax shortly after I got it---guess how much.......200!!!!

so my next investment was one of those wand brushes with the soap dispenser in the handle---works well, but I get really freaking tired dragging that heavy, water-filled hose up and down the broad expanse of real-estate!!!


----------

